# 65 Deluxe Stingray



## vastingray (Feb 13, 2019)

All original 65 Deluxe

View attachment 948715


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 14, 2019)

That is as nice as they get..beautiful bike!

That windshield is trippin'...here is one on eBay.


----------



## stoney (Feb 14, 2019)

Beautiful bike, the '65 Stingray does it for me. I always enjoy seeing pics of your bikes.


----------

